# 11hp briggs and stratton smoke from muffler HELP!!!



## trucker93 (Sep 11, 2012)

i have a simplicity 4211 from the early 90's with an 11hp briggs and stratton engine about a week ago it started smoking from the muffle its not a really strong smoke neither light nor dark but its noticible and im not sure what it could be?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

First,check the oil level.If it is above the "full" mark..EVEN A LITTLE ,it will suck oil into the cylinder.
Has it recently been tipped to the side,OR left parked pointing down a hill? On a level area,when full,the oil is only 3/8" below the cylinder,so these things affect it.
On the side of the engine,behind the carb is the crankcase breather valve.It usually has a tube that runs to the carb,to vent fumes from the crankcase.Check to see if it is dirty/clogged,or the tube is disconnected.
If all of these are ok,the engine probably has worn rings/valve guides.


----------

